# Grateful for help



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm feeling grateful because I'm seeing a therapist who actually gets what I'm dealing with and has a plan to help me. She's someone who can laugh and explains and listens to my feelings. We're going to begin EMDR soon to work on my DP, anxiety, and any issue I might have.

There's always something to be grateful for. We just have to stop dwelling on negative things we think about. People with DP tend to ruminate and dwell on their body and thoughts. This is what keeps us inside our heads monitoring our every thought.

Things don't change overnight. I'm still learning acceptance and patience.


----------

